# Please everyone help support my wife...



## Satt (Apr 12, 2005)

My wife is graduating from the University of Hawaii as an RN this semester and she is trying to have a certain speaker come in for the commencement. She needs your votes for the speaker at this link...

http://manoa.hawaii.edu/commencement/nominate.php

...Please go there and click on Geri Marullo then scroll down and press vote, you will be given a confirmation that you voted for Geri. Anyone can vote and you can vote once every 24 hours. She would really appreciate your support. Thanks in advance my MT friends!!!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Satt (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok, I found out they are having tech issues on that site right now, but it should be up by tomorrow so we would really appreciate your votes when it is fixed. Sorry about that.


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 13, 2005)

Just voted... Glad to be of service.


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey I just voted glad to be of assistance.

I live in Honolulu, I will be getting back around mid - late July drop me a email if you would like to work out and share some knowledge.

V/R
Rick


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Got my vote!!!!


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 13, 2005)

Just put my vote in. Unlike the 2 previous elections, I hope the person I voted for wins. Good luck!!  Best regards, Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2005)

Voted.  So can you tell us about Marullo?


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 13, 2005)

Done!  Seems this person is tied with another.  Wonder if there's a grass roots effort for the other person too.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, and what's more interesting is that they were tied before I voted and after I voted.  You too, Moose?


----------



## rutherford (Apr 13, 2005)

It seems like Geri Marullo is an Instructor/CEO of Child & Family Services.  Previously, she was executive director of the American Nurses Association (ANA), the largest professional and labor organization representing the nations' 2.2 million registered nurses.  She was also placed on the Federal Salary Council by Billy Clinton back in 1996.

Her main competitor is a local comedian, thus the heavy college student vote.  He was up by 1 vote when I voted, and they were tied at 127 when I left.

Always happy to help a booj friend, especially when I think Ms Marullo would be an excellent speaker.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 13, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yes, and what's more interesting is that they were tied before I voted and after I voted.  You too, Moose?


Yeah, if the tallies by their names are correct, it said (127), then said my vote was #127.  Hmmmm... Hope their site isn't broken.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2005)

Mine was vote #127 also.  Methinks it's broken (that or someone is paying off the webmaster).


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 13, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Mine was vote #127 also.


So was mine


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 13, 2005)

Just tried voting again, and got a message saying that I'd already voted once today. So it seems our votes were registred, but just not added to the total.


----------



## Satt (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello everyone. I posted about this earlier, but I called them and they are apparently having technical issues with the website. They are working on it though and I will update everyone when it is fixed. We REALLY appreciate your support though. Thank you all very much. Oh, and about that other guy that is in the lead. He got on the local radio here and told random people to vote for him. So I though, well 2 can play at this game. Thus I am here at MT. (Just is time for the website to go down for a while. LOL. Well, I will let everyone know when it is up again.


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

ah, but people will forget about the radio thing after they hear it once. this thread is just sitting here...and sitting here...and sitting here....
hehehe


----------



## Satt (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok everyone, it is back up working again so please recast your votes!!! Thank you so much in advance!!!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2005)

Re-voted


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Done!

and very glad to help!

:asian:

MABUHAY!


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 13, 2005)

That's 133 votes


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

137...


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 13, 2005)

I just voted ... but I am ashamed of myself ... I didn't see that Barack Obama was on the list ... If they can get the good Senator, it would be a major event. 

Remember, always look at the ballot before casting your vote


----------



## Lisa (Apr 13, 2005)

140...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm not a member of the "University community" so I can't vote!


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

thats what it said???


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

Maybe it wasn't stated quite that strongly--inclusion rather than exclusion.

I've been to Hawaii twice...does that count?


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 14, 2005)

Voted.  Now up to 159....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 14, 2005)

Vote #161 here


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2005)

162...


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 14, 2005)

Got my vote


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi,

I just voted for her (#167).  Hope it helps.

G-G


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 14, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm not a member of the "University community" so I can't vote!


 Actually, you have to be a member of the University community to NOMINATE a candidate - not to vote.  Go vote, man.

 I voted again! #169!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

Hmmm, I think you're right!

OK, I voted.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for voting for Geri Marullo
They now have 181 vote s .


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for voting for Geri Marullo
They now have 185 vote s .


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 15, 2005)

Just voted again... That's 189


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> My wife is graduating from the University of Hawaii as an RN this semester and she is trying to have a certain speaker come in for the commencement. She needs your votes for the speaker at this link...
> 
> http://manoa.hawaii.edu/commencement/nominate.php
> 
> ...


 
Done! Best of luck.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 15, 2005)

Voted and you're up by 28 votes now!  artyon:


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 15, 2005)

Voted (#194) and now up by 30 votes!  Good luck!! Best regards, Steve


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 15, 2005)

re voted  hope the person you want gets it  202


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2005)

212... up by 20...


----------



## Sam (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank you for voting for Geri Marullo
They now have 223 vote s . 

up by 21


----------



## rutherford (Apr 18, 2005)

231

up by 17


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you for voting for Geri Marullo
They now have 241 vote s . 

up by 16


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2005)

voted 242 now hope this helps


----------



## rutherford (Apr 19, 2005)

247 up by 16


----------



## Sam (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you for voting for Geri Marullo
They now have 248 vote s . 

up by 17


----------



## Sam (Apr 19, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> My wife is graduating from the University of Hawaii as an RN this semester and she is trying to have a certain speaker come in for the commencement. She needs your votes for the speaker at this link...
> 
> http://manoa.hawaii.edu/commencement/nominate.php
> 
> ...


Thank you for voting for Geri Marullo
They now have 250 vote s . 

up by 18


----------



## Satt (Apr 24, 2005)

Aloha Everyone, 
This is Satt's wife, i just wanted to thank each of you for your support. A decision has not been made yet, but should be very soon. I will update with the final results, so thank u so much for your support.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 24, 2005)

I voted,that makes 342.She needs more votes


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2005)

Heh, now I'm curious to see who will win (or be chosen, I suppose)!


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 25, 2005)

"Thank you for voting for Geri Marullo
They now have 369 vote s ."

She's only leading by 11 though


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 25, 2005)

370 votes now. Still leading by 11. Good luck! Best regards, Steve


----------



## rutherford (Apr 25, 2005)

Leading by 12 now.

Excellent.  Last night she was down a few votes.  Remember, you can vote more than once a day if you use more than one computer . . .


----------



## Sam (Apr 25, 2005)

only up by 3 now... go vote!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2005)

voted for the seventh time


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 25, 2005)

Count is now at 410.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 28, 2005)

Voting is currently tied.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2005)

When is the last day to vote?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 28, 2005)

548 up by only two! Sorry I haven't been back to vote more for your cause...yes when is the vote over?


----------



## kid (Apr 28, 2005)

549  only up by 1 now


kid


----------



## rutherford (Apr 29, 2005)

Down by 11.


----------



## Satt (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok everyone, thank you so much for all the votes. The poll has closed and I will know the results of the Chancellors decision in the next couple days. I will let you all know. My wife really appreciates all the support. I love you. I love you all!!!

 :bow:


----------



## rutherford (Apr 29, 2005)

You know, the 105 votes for "Usama bin Ladin" are somewhat disturbing. . .

. . . But it was my pleasure to vote.  I hope your wife enjoys the ceremony.


----------



## kid (Apr 29, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> You know, the 105 votes for "Usama bin Ladin" are somewhat disturbing. . .


It would be a great way to get him.

He gets a invitation in the mail to come and give a public speech at some womans convention.  Little does he know that its a PMS deal.  So when he gets there they capture him and ***** and complain to him for eternity. What a punishment, screw death, life like this is worse.

kid


----------



## Satt (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok, so everyone check this out. I called the Chancellor today and he made the decision to have the University's Athletics Director speak at the ceremony because the voting was "too close to call." What??? That guy wasn't even on the ballot. Yeah, that whole Osama thing was disturbing. I don't know who put that there. My wife is really dissapointed. Thanks for your support anyway. We really appreciated all the love. Oh well, so much for democracy.

:bs:


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> Ok, so everyone check this out. I called the Chancellor today and he made the decision to have the University's Athletics Director speak at the ceremony because the voting was "too close to call." What??? That guy wasn't even on the ballot. Yeah, that whole Osama thing was disturbing. I don't know who put that there. My wife is really dissapointed. Thanks for your support anyway. We really appreciated all the love. Oh well, so much for democracy.
> 
> :bs:


Im sorry Satt. I was hoping that your wife's choice would be the speaker. I know she had the votes going down to the wire. Sure was alot of fun trying to keep her in the lead. Wouldn't it have been easier just to flip a coin instead if it was that close. try to stay awake during the speech.  Well anyway I hope your wife's career is very successful. This injustice will pass in time. BTW, great flag and very appropriate. Best regards, Steve


----------

